# WES Evaluation - One Year Post Graduation Degree recognized?



## ankita.jindal2889 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,

I want to find out if Great Lakes Institute of Management - PGPM degree is recognised by WES. And also if School of Inspired Leadership is recognised. Both these have a 1 year MBA course.

Ankita


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ankita.jindal2889 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to find out if Great Lakes Institute of Management - PGPM degree is recognised by WES. And also if School of Inspired Leadership is recognised. Both these have a 1 year MBA course.
> 
> Ankita


This is not something we would know. You’ll need to write to WES for an answer.


----------



## ankita.jindal2889 (Jun 6, 2018)

Isn't there a list of approved universities anywhere?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

ankita.jindal2889 said:


> Isn't there a list of approved universities anywhere?


No, because this forum isn’t associated with WES in any way, so there’s no ‘official list’ here.

Also consider that as we are unaffiliated with WES, there is no way for anyone here to ensure that any sort of ‘official list’ is accurate and/or up to date - policies and rankings can and do change without notice and, as we are *volunteers* here (unpaid by the forum owners or WES) it’s not likely that anyone is going to want to be continually checking with WES and updating any list here with changes there - there are simply too many schools to make that possible (the list would have to include schools from _*every* country_, and not just India, Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka) - would _you_ take the time do that on a monthly or semi-annual basis, FOR FREE?


----------



## ankita.jindal2889 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hey.. I would only like to get a sense of things. Sometimes people who have already gone through the process might be from the same schools and could give an idea if the school is recognized or not. I am only looking to get an idea. I thought this forum connects people who can help each other. I am just starting out with the process and have limited knowledge of it. 

We are here to be friends not to have arguements.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Instead of asking random people on the internet, wouldn't it just be common sense to contact WES directly?


----------



## ankita.jindal2889 (Jun 6, 2018)

Have already raised query with WES. 

>snip<


----------

